# Foliage in New England



## snowkiter (Sep 20, 2006)

In the past I've tried to catch at least one climb in the White's during folliage season.  It's been a few years, though, since I've actually done it.  I figure the next few weeks should be the best time.  When I worked in the Green mtns on the Sugarbush G.C., I remember seeing snow around this date in Sept.  I also remember the folliage peaking only through about 6 days.  Consequently, I think the exact dates to plan on hiking would be of interest here.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2006)

I noticed last weekend that the valleys off of Franconia Notch were starting to turn. The state of NH has a web site that charts foliage status and it looks like now for the far north and the Conn. River valley, and the next couple weeks for the Whites.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2006)

NEK is getting there.  Willoughby area was almost peak last weekend.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 20, 2006)

Nowadays you don't have to be there to check the foliage status, there are webcams everywhere. To check the Mad River Valley go to www.madrivervalley.com. BTW the MRV chamber has predicted that peak foliage will be on October 10th.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Nowadays you don't have to be there to check the foliage status, there are webcams everywhere. To check the Mad River Valley go to www.madrivervalley.com. BTW the MRV chamber has predicted that peak foliage will be on October 10th.



Boy that seems awful late considering what I have been seeing....


----------



## JimG. (Sep 20, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Boy that seems awful late considering what I have been seeing....



Gonna be an early Fall...even at my house near Poughkeepsie, NY the leaves are changing colors full force and we have alot of leaves down already. It was a wet summer compared to last year. We had late rain last Fall and the leaves hung in to take advantage. This year, the ground is saturated and I think the leaves are falling early to minimize transpiration so the trees hold onto the water.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 20, 2006)

Here in this part of Vermont we have about 20% to peak. There should be a jump in the next few days as temps will be cold at night. You guys have any pics?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Gonna be an early Fall...even at my house near Poughkeepsie, NY the leaves are changing colors full force and we have alot of leaves down already. It was a wet summer compared to last year. We had late rain last Fall and the leaves hung in to take advantage. This year, the ground is saturated and I think the leaves are falling early to minimize transpiration so the trees hold onto the water.



Same here in Southbury, CT.  We have some nice colors going on and a ton of leaves on the ground.  Raking leaves will be so much more fun this year.  We went from .33 acres to 1.09.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 20, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Raking leaves will be so much more fun this year.  We went from .33 acres to 1.09.



2.5 wooded acres here, lots of leaves.

I admire your enthusiasm for leaf raking...I'll be looking forward to your take on it after a few years of cleaning an acre of them up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> 2.5 wooded acres here, lots of leaves.
> 
> I admire your enthusiasm for leaf raking...I'll be looking forward to your take on it after a few years of cleaning an acre of them up.



We started looking at houses on 2+ acres.  We were really close to building a place on a 7 acre lot.  But after talking to a number of people we decided that 1 acre would be plenty to maintain.

It will only take me one season to sort things out.  If its as bad as it seems I will be buying a blower for next season.  I just love buying tools and lawn equipment.


----------



## noski (Sep 20, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Boy that seems awful late considering what I have been seeing....



...gulp...uh. um. er...I am fervantly hoping for sunshine and NO clouds for the next 3 weeks. Sun will slow down the leaves significantly. Maybe the snow prediction that is part of Peak Day celebration will prove more accurate.


----------



## snowkiter (Sep 21, 2006)

*Leaves*



JimG. said:


> 2.5 wooded acres here, lots of leaves.
> 
> I admire your enthusiasm for leaf raking...I'll be looking forward to your take on it after a few years of cleaning an acre of them up.


My Dad  found this machine called a Billygoat which has a big gasoline engine and vacumns leaves into a bag.  It works great on my property which has lots of oaks and pines.  He bought it at Gavin's in Grafton, Ma. outside of Worcester.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

snowkiter said:


> My Dad  found this machine called a Billygoat which has a big gasoline engine and vacumns leaves into a bag.  It works great on my property which has lots of oaks and pines.  He bought it at Gavin's in Grafton, Ma. outside of Worcester.



I rented one...they work great!

But between my riding mower, weedwacker, leaf blower, and the Billygoat I feel like I'm personally responsible for global climate change. So I don't use the Billygoat. The whole family gets out there when the leaves are more or less down and we rake up piles, then break out the big tarp and remove them. It goes by fairly fast, it's a great workout for everyone, and it's actually kind of fun.

When you have to do it alone it is utter drudgery though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> The whole family gets out there when the leaves are more or less down and we rake up piles, then break out the big tarp and remove them. It goes by fairly fast, it's a great workout for everyone, and it's actually kind of fun.



The wife and I take the same approach.  We rake everything into big piles and let the fun ensue.  For us the fun part is watching our two dogs sprinting through the piles of leaves like maniacs.  It takes a little longer to get the leaves off the ground but the pics and video we have are priceless.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

We have an acre. About half to 3/4 of that actually needs to be raked. We have several HUGE oak trees on the property so raking is a real drag. I'm considering renting a push leaf blower (the 2 cycle carry one I have is only good enough to blow grass clippings off the driveway). Home Depot sells them for about $450, but I think I want to try one first before committing. Raking sucks no matter which way you look at it and I'm a guy who loves mowing, yard word, shoveling snow, etc...

Leaves are really starting to change this week.


----------



## Jellis (Sep 21, 2006)

I hire the high school kid down the street to rake my yard.  I have 4.5 acres but only about 2 of it needs to be raked.  I use to rake, have the backpack blowers and all.. but truth be told, hiring him is the BEST $50 bucks I can spend every fall and spring!  :lol:


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> We have an acre. About half to 3/4 of that actually needs to be raked. We have several HUGE oak trees on the property so raking is a real drag. I'm considering renting a push leaf blower (the 2 cycle carry one I have is only good enough to blow grass clippings off the driveway). Home Depot sells them for about $450, but I think I want to try one first before committing. Raking sucks no matter which way you look at it and I'm a guy who loves mowing, yard word, shoveling snow, etc...
> 
> Leaves are really starting to change this week.


Does anyone use their mower/tractor to pick up leaves?

I usually get my leaves with the mower and tractor at the end of the season when I do the last mowing, but I only have some birches and a few smaller trees so I don't have a whole bunch of leaves.

Oh, and you can put me on record as one who hates yard work...I like having a yard, but I really wish it would just take care of itself. :???:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

hammer said:


> Does anyone use their mower/tractor to pick up leaves?



I do, but only after we rake the majority and remove them with the tarp...otherwise, my mower's bagger becomes a gagger.

I just have too many leaves to make picking them all up that way efficient.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2006)

things are starting to light up around here. i would say near peak in about a week. though the wind today and incoming cold probably won't help. probably going to be an early season this year.


----------



## Jellis (Sep 21, 2006)

I was gonna post a picture of the color here but the attachment icon isnt working? or am i not doing it right?


----------



## threecy (Sep 21, 2006)

I was just up at Stowe today, I think there's some time left assuming the temperature doesn't get too extreme.  The birches have turned, however much of the surrounding mountains/valleys are only slightly tinted.


----------



## snowkiter (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I can't find any youngsters to rake leaves, so the Billygoat will have to do.  In fact, I broke down and bought a snowblower this year, too.  I've run into so many old-timers and not so old-timers in Fla. (or those that come north in the summer) that state that they don't miss the snow and don't miss shovelling it.  Well the winters I spent in Fla. and Ca., I *did miss the snow*.  The endless summer is endless boredom!!!  I won't miss the shovelling, though.   I now have a good snowblower.  As to leaf peeping.  I have a cherished cluster of Poplars in my backyard.  I don't know why so many consider them weed trees.  They turn a great shade of yellow, quake in the wind and remind me so much of the two fall seasons I spent in Colorado watching the Aspen turn.


----------



## Jellis (Sep 24, 2006)

This is what we have for color just south of plymouth, nh.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 24, 2006)

I was on Windham High Peak on Thursday & there was just a hint of color.  I'm heading up this weekend for a short trip Friday afternoon & the Bonds on Saturday.  I'll have more infor on 10/1 or 10/2.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2006)

An FYI on foliage destinations:

The highest peaks are not really the best destinations, they are way above the color, also from the top, you have firs, spruces & birches up higher.  The birches do tend to turn a little earlier & they are all one color.

Pick a destination that has a great view but is low enough so you have a good mix of trees close by 

General suggestions:  Catskills:  Windham High Peak, Wittenburg, Giant Ledge
 ADK:  Jo, Hurricane, Baxter, Lower of the Three Brothers, Mt. Van
NH:  Lakes Region, Mt. Pemi, Sugarloaves, Rogers Ledge, The Horn & (from what I hear) Some of the short trails off Greeley Ponds that go to a view.

IMO, having a pond in the picture adds blue (besides the sky) which is onereason so many calendars have the Chocorua Mt. & lake picture.


----------



## Jonni (Sep 25, 2006)

Mt. Sunapee and Mt Kearsarge may fit the bill for being low enough to see great color. The lift at Sunapee also runs during the fall foliage, so if you don't feel like hiking, or want to hike up and ride down, that is an option as well.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 25, 2006)

*.........*



hammer said:


> Does anyone use their mower/tractor to pick up leaves?
> I usually get my leaves with the mower and tractor at the end of the season when I do the last mowing, but I only have some birches and a few smaller trees so I don't have a whole bunch of leaves.
> Oh, and you can put me on record as one who hates yard work...I like having a yard, but I really wish it would just take care of itself. :???:


Mowing then raking....only 5 hardwoods on property since cutting the 6th one down...before leaves turned!  .  Damp leaves = a good raking day!   1 tree = all turned...75% have dropped....leaves on other 4 haven't turned at all...:roll:   May was our 2nd wettest on record.
Couldn't we all go for as much of the white stuff as we had rain in May-June...8)


----------



## una_dogger (Sep 25, 2006)

*Vermont Foliage*

We are at about 20-35% depending where you are here in Central VT. Leaves are holding steady -- not too many have fallen. Its a crisp 55 degrees tonight about six pm.
Sabrina


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Sabrina for the update from the great soon to be white north, talking 40 for an overnight in CT tonight, possibly the upper 30's.

Regardingtractor, what's a lawn tractor, it's just under an acre with a house in the middle, I just walk & push.  The property is surrounded by trees.  I hired someone last year to mow/rake.  I left one day for work & it was covered in leaves, came home & it was spotless, waited until they were all down.  Best $150 I've spent on the yard.  Hate raking, don't care for mowing, love shoveling, what can I say, I'm weird.


----------



## snowkiter (Sep 27, 2006)

It's funny, perhaps, but the Blue Hills can offer good folliage views.  I may not make it to any other place.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 27, 2006)

got rid of the mower/week whacker  2 yrs ago....for $20/week to have the landscaper come with his crew its well worth not having to worry about mowing the lawn....love the fall raking, get some tunes going, sammy ocktoberfest, the fire pit burning, kids rolling in the leaves (maybe with the wifey too if i'm a good boy!!!)...love shoveling, out there at night when its coming down, bottle of cabernet....everyone asleep....love it....


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 27, 2006)

Snowkiter, 

I agree there is some great color in many spots that don't make it to the travel destinations.  Two of the most common I'm on is Route 85 & Camp Meeting Road (basically the local route from Manchester to Colchester CT) & for  limited access highways, Route 2 in spots between Colchester & Glastonbury - on the way to Hartford, has a great display of maples, brights reds & oranges with a few oaks & birches thrown in.

I try to hike once a month & usually in the fall in September & I have an early October Birthday I like to hike on, even if just the local rail trail, but I don't really go with the idea of seeing foliage.  If I'm going to be out hiking & driving to the trailhead at a normal hour, I try to pick locations that do not require me driving with a lot of leaf peepers. I either go early or go to a trailhead right off the Interstate, I'm not patient enough to drive behind them for 30 miles on the Kanc.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 2, 2006)

North of Franconia Notch it was quite a bit past peak & on the Bondcliff trail above 3,000 feet it was thinly covered or gone on 09/30.  Since Kancamangus Pass is about that high, if you want color, I'd stay in the Lakes Region or possibly Sunapee & Southern VT for Columbus Day.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 2, 2006)

You can find some pics here from VT this past weekend, close to peak. http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=50


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2006)

colors were definitely nice at mrg on saturday. i would say the holiday weekend may likely be past peak for most northern areas but still probably pretty good.


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 2, 2006)

Screw the foliage...the sooner its gone, the sooner the winter starts.


Sorry for intruding, hikers.  I just really needed to let that one go


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 3, 2006)

lol. i am in no rush for winter. it will come when it comes. enjoy all the seasons for what they offer. except summer, summer is only good for hybernation and reading


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 3, 2006)

No need to apologize NYDrew, some of the hiking community myself included think the hiking season doesn't start until the snow flies & from Labor Day to Thanksgiving, it's just warm up time.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 3, 2006)

The foliage in VT is definitely peaking - not only do those pics show it, but I was up on Camel's Hump this past weekend and the golds in the birch forest are fantastic. The drive up Rte 100 was full of reds and yellows and was spectactular.

Hiking "season"? For me, hiking season is every day, all year long, except those days I'm skiing!


----------



## threecy (Oct 8, 2006)

The MRV Valley is past peak, however Okemo and south is still strong.  The Killington area is a mixed bag.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 8, 2006)

Near 100% color change in Coventry and on route 31 south and 44 west just east of Bolton especially in the higher hills above 500'. The Mass border is near peak, while the Connecticut coast and Long Island are mostly still green.


----------



## threecy (Oct 9, 2006)

Southern Vermont appears to be past peak, still pockets of peak in Northern Massachusetts, though many West and South faces are balder than Telly Savalas.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2006)

We'll be at peak in Litchfield County this week. We had a fungal outbreak on many of the maples due to the wet early summer so some of the maples are kind of blah.


----------



## hammer (Oct 9, 2006)

Saw some color yesterday at Quechee Gorge (when I could look past all the other tourists:-?) and around Mount Sunapee.

So far, through, it doesn't look like one of the better years...


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 9, 2006)

I was on the AT south of I-90 in MA at Upper Goose Pond Thurdsay on 10/5 (the cabin is a gem BTW) & while there was substantial color already on the trail, there was still some green, not sure it will last until the weekend of 10/14-15 though.

Following week I'm in PA, maybe get a short hike on the AT in PA & see if any color there.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Northern NH was in glorious color for Columbus Day weekend. I'll be posting a TR and full album sometime later this week, but here's a preview:


----------



## kbroderick (Oct 10, 2006)

Just saw this thread...it's definitely past peak now at 2100'+ in Chittenden County, Vermont; anyone who is particularly interested should feel free to check out my September hiking and October hiking galleries.

Here's one example shot from last weekend:





You can see that there's still quite a bit of color left, but you can also see a lot of bare branches.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2006)

*Columbus Day wkend.....*



Greg said:


> ....We had a fungal outbreak on many of the maples due to the wet early summer so some of the maples are kind of blah.


 Huge amount of maples with fungus as well...up in central-to-northern Maine...so much rain in both May and June.
Pockets of colors north of MRG with the expected larger % of beautiful color southward....as we ended up in the Dover area.  Sadly, got back to NH too late in the day to get up close to colors...so just stayed on the highway(insert__Yawn_), but nice (NW_facing) views of Presidential peaks/contour.

Steve


----------



## Bubbartzky (Oct 10, 2006)

Shots taken 10/7 - 10/8 

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/554692840qdfPGf


----------



## Bubbartzky (Oct 10, 2006)

hammer said:


> ...So far, through, it doesn't look like one of the better years...



Au contraire mon ami...it has been a great year for color here around Killington and central VT, down along 89 heading toward 93 and more.  It's just that we peaked earlier than normal, or so it seems.  This was taken on 9/16 across Killington's Snowshed pond


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 10, 2006)

mostly still green here on LI.....some small patches are starting to turn


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 11, 2006)

Coventry is at peak color stage today, though the rain from tonight will probably strip alot of leaves from the trees.

Near peak color is found along I-91 from Cromwell on north.


----------



## una_dogger (Oct 11, 2006)

We are now past peak in Rutland County, VT and expecting snow flurries tommorrow night!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 11, 2006)

Although it's past peak there still is mucho color in them thar hills of the MRV. Expored on the west side of the Greens yesterday in the upper Champlain Valley and founds lots of awesome color especially around the Bristol area. After the Thursday rain will go out for some pics.


----------



## threecy (Oct 12, 2006)

We're peak in NW Mass right now...lots of reds, oranges, and golds, and still some greens in the mix.  The best colour appears on the north/western faces of mountains mostly.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 12, 2006)

I took this picture yesterday from my front door of our community and the fall color:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 12, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I took this picture yesterday from my front door of our community and the fall color:


Your house must be the first house up?


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I took this picture yesterday from my front door of our community and the fall color:



NICE flat lot! When we bought our house, it was a house on a dirt lot. We've made some progress, but still a long way to go. I feel for you and all the work you have ahead of you!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 13, 2006)

Greg said:


> NICE flat lot! When we bought our house, it was a house on a dirt lot. We've made some progress, but still a long way to go. I feel for you and all the work you have ahead of you!


I have never bought a house with no landscaping but I like the idea of a blank slate. In my current home I had to spend thousands taking down huge trees and pulling out tons of crap. One mistake I see people make as what happend with the last owner of my house is that they plant way to many trees. After ten years go by they realize they should have planted about half of what they did.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 13, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your house must be the first house up?


 
Actually there are more houses up and down the street, but right now I only have a neighbor to the left of the picture on my side of the street. My builder does not like to construct houses during the winter so the open lots that you see will be built next spring.

The community that I live in now was scratch built with 21 homes in it, but only about 1/2 where built when we moved in. I put alot of time and money into our house and now I get to do it all over again, though this time I have more than twice the land at 1.3 acres.

Here is my house as of 10/11/06:


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 13, 2006)

Greg said:


> NICE flat lot! When we bought our house, it was a house on a dirt lot. We've made some progress, but still a long way to go. I feel for you and all the work you have ahead of you!


 

The builder is a really nice guy, unlike the one we used here on Long Island, and he knows that I like to garden so he put a bit of effort into grading our plot.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Oct 14, 2006)

*Maine Folliage*

Here is a shot from last weekend up at Sunday River


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 16, 2006)

Very nice! Soon "at Sunday River" will mean just white (I hope).


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got back from Burlington where there are copius amounts of brilliant color still left to be enjoyed. So much so that I bought some more film as there are still images to be had around B-town and the Champlain Valley. This year the color seems to be spread over a longer period of time and areas are peaking at diferent times in the same area.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are some pictures from southern New England and New York:

Port Jefferson this morning, the color is just starting:







Lake Coventry 10/18/06:






Central Park 10/22/06:


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

Past peak here now.


----------



## skizilla (Oct 26, 2006)

*Connecticut foliage*

CT foliage was at peak this past weekendand week.  Southern ct will probably be at peak this coming weekend. Probably fro mhartford south.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2006)

skizilla said:


> CT foliage was at peak this past weekendand week.  Southern ct will probably be at peak this coming weekend. Probably fro mhartford south.


Depends on elevation. North of Waterbury - probably 50% bare trees, 25% dull color, 25% vibrant color. South of Waterbury is still pretty nice. A lot of the oaks have turned so there's a more widespread color of purples, oranges and browns. Seems like the foliage season lasted longer than normal this year...


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 28, 2006)

Check out the pictures that I posted here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/10595-last-hurrah-attitash-downhill-biking-movie.html


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 28, 2006)

Since I do the commute every week from Port Jefferson to Bloomfield I can report about the 1-95 and 1-91 corridor. As of 10/25 peak color was around Berlin/Rocky Hill and south to Bridgeport. Where I live on Long Island we have about 50% color change, but it is changing fast. I think the color will hold out for another two weeks or so at the coast.


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2006)

After this weekend, the only leaves left up here are brown ones on the white oaks and even 50% of those are down. Our winter views are back and the purple-brown hills in the distance are getting ready for snow.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 30, 2006)

Oddly, Sunday AM with the sun  just coming up, at one spot on the side of the Riga Plateau north of Race Brook Falls trail, I got a nice picture of mostly oaks but the way the light was shining at 6:40 AM, the colors were pretty good.  (From Route 41 on my bike) 

If I can figure out how to paste the picture in here I will, if nat maybe I'll Email the picture to Greg to see if he can do it for me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> If I can figure out how to paste the picture in here I will, if nat maybe I'll Email the picture to Greg to see if he can do it for me.



Start playing with the *Gallery*. Info *here*. Once you get the pic uploaded, it will show you the


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 30, 2006)

As of this morning peak foliage was found around coastal Connecticut and on I-91 south of Rocky Hill. The hill tops around Middlefield are 90% bare and coventry is 75% - bare. The rain and wind from the storm on saturday stripped off alot of foliage.

Long Island is nearing peak color this week, with peak occuring this weekend.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 30, 2006)

The upper elevations in the Green Mountains north of Killington have fully lost their leaves and are snow-covered. The lower elevations have some oaks here and there but the western slopes got well stripped in the huge winds on Saturday.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 31, 2006)

Does this work?  Dial up is slow, I'll add Race Brook Falls tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Does this work?  Dial up is slow, I'll add Race Brook Falls tonight or tomorrow



Well done! :beer:


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 31, 2006)

How about a few pictures from North Conway...


New Hampshire
Eric checking out the roller and his line



Eric dropping into the first of many rollers on the trail







Chris hitting a drop




Chris on the log ride






From the top of Black Cap




One of the most beautiful views I have ever seen, not to mention the best biking I have ever done thus far.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 31, 2006)

Now looking back up at Black Cap from more than 600 feet below, you can see where the rolling ledge is where the above pictures were taken.




Now the view from the top of Cranmore was great too:


----------



## snowconehead (Nov 19, 2006)

Those are interesting pics, not just for the folliage.  I have never skied Cranmore, but I know the Conway area well.  Thanks.


----------

